# Magazine Photoshoot - 180sx



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Here are some pics of my car from a photoshoot that was done on the weekend for the Australian magazine High Performance Imports.

http://members.iinet.net.au/~ricphoto/joel.html


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

nice car..


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Sweet ride. Love the color.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Very clean, you gotta love a clean engine bay.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have always loved that car. keep it up.


----------



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

car's beautiful man, love your guages...man love your car, all around sweet ride....especially the white wheels...nice :thumbup:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Car looks good. Not a fan of the graphics and wheel color.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sweet ride


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

nice whip! haha like the sanrio blue bear  .. keep up the good work


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....im jealous


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good as usual
grats on making the mag


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its probably going to be sold soon as I want to upgrade to an S14a


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

looks awesome man, nice work, whens the mag come out


----------

